# maine winter



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

just a few pics from the last snow storm


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Got to love those Fords....you keep pushing them and they just ask for more! Nice pictures.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Nice looking set up!


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

What's that stuff your pushing

I think I've forgot how to plow...nice rig...really like the sander.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice plowing guy'.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

looks like it was some sticky stuff..


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice looking ford man payup


----------



## lockman4288 (Jan 17, 2010)

Great Truck awesome sand spreader


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice truck! hows the sander work im thinking about one of the ploys next year?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i have the blizzard ice chaser (same thing just different color) and we put that thing thru hell and back we always put 1.5 yds of sand salt mix in it at a time if ur running mix get a vibrator for it other wise it will bridge up on u but if ur running just salt its awesome


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you ! im happy too hear that its what i really want ! i just couldnt swing the new plow and sander!


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

be nice to see some of that there white stuff soon. i have grass showing in my yard and the driveway is down to the dirt again. horrible season so for


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

i love this thing. i have had no issues with it except the motor. its a stupid design on fishers part. to get the chain on in has to be tight. there is no way to tighten the chain so i stuck a wedge of wood on the side of the motor and it works great. i loveit


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

thats great news ! we just need the white stuff to fly more !


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

It's been a quiet Jan...wonder what Feb. will bring?


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

hopefully more snow so we can make some $$$$$$


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Not much snow in site for another week...:crying:


----------

